

The Good and the Bad Regarding AT&T’s New Data Plans - Jarques
http://jarqu.es/tctx

======
what
Seriously, why are you submitting with your own link shortener? The real link:

[http://daringfireball.net/2010/06/good_and_bad_regarding_att...](http://daringfireball.net/2010/06/good_and_bad_regarding_att_data_plans)

